# Bridge tie-up device



## VRG (Jun 23, 2009)

I have been fishing under the 1097 bridge at Lake Conroe and have been using my trolling motor to stay in place. I would like to tie-up to stay in place but would like to tie-up away from the bridge columns because of the boat hitting the columns with the wind and waves moving the boat. I have seen people tie-up between the columns but they usually have some type of hook or throw device to reach the beams above since they are too high to reach with a rope alone. Can someone tell me what I could buy or build to be able to tie-up between the bridge columns and keep the boat away from the bridge columns.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I tie a loop on the end of my rope with a shackle in it. It heavy enough to throw it over the square beams then attach it back to the rope and pull it tight. When i pull the boat back to it to leave I give the rope some slack and the shackle is heavy enough to pull the rope down where I can release it.
It's kinda red neck but it works. LOL


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I forgot to tell you that I cut the rope and attached 2 heany duty bungie straps so the waves don't jerk the boat so hard. Sorry I don't have a pic.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Try tying a life preserver (of any type) to a rope.....ease up to the side of a piling.....throw the life predercer around the piling.....give lots of slack.....ease back.....catch the life preserver .....tie the rope off ....you are moored.

Have used this technic got over 30 years. IT WORKS....!!!!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

i used a bicycle inner tube as a shock absorber oin a small boat {14 foot** i had years ago.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

i used to use a rope thrown over the colum/ beam and then tied to several black bungee cords in line to keep from jerking the boat so much. helps a lot on rough days.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

A dog chain work well too so that the concrete doesn't scuff the rope and break it. It's heavy enough to get up and over without being so heavy that it'll kill you if you catch it with your noggin instead of your hands.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Liquid soap jug about 1/2 full of water tied to one end of rope, toss it over whatever. When it lands in the drink it floats, in the air it has a little weight to help it pull the rope over beam .Tie off, when done detach jug and rope will be easy to pull back over without snagging. Bungee cords work well as described previously to eliminate yanking a cleat off your boat.-Mike


----------



## houjordan (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm a maritime supplier for crane & heavy lift equipment, we often use tag lines for throwing loops. One of my riggers ties "monkey fist" knots to the end and we use this for a safe throw weight. If you need these I'll sell them very inexpensively. There's a thread in Fishing Gear classifieds for "Marine Rope"
[email protected]


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Walmart carries am elastic style 'tie off rope' in the hardware dept. It's approximately 6 ft. long and will strech to twice as long... works fairly well to take the shock, of the wave action.


----------

